# Now a church member!



## Rufus (Feb 12, 2012)

I met with the elders today and they voted me in as a member of the First Presbyterian Church of Concord (PCA), I'll be going before the church next week to profess my faith .


----------



## Curt (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats to you and the congregation.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats, brother! An exciting, yet humbling, day!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea! Way to go


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Zach (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome Sean!


----------



## JS116 (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats brother! I pray that your edified where you are and grow abundantly in grace in knowledge of God.Return a prayer for me as I am taking membership classes at an local OPC church.


----------



## Rufus (Feb 12, 2012)

JS116 said:


> Congrats brother! I pray that your edified where you are and grow abundantly in grace in knowledge of God.Return a prayer for me as I am taking membership classes at an local OPC church.



Will do brother.


----------



## Berean (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats, Sean. Happy for you.


----------



## gordo (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Somerset (Feb 12, 2012)

Many congratulations brother.


----------



## KMK (Feb 12, 2012)

Praise God!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Scott1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations.

Welcome officially to the covenant community- those who have covenanted together to serve God in this world.

As I've often lightheartedly told others not in reformed churches-
membership has its privileges!


----------



## Andres (Feb 12, 2012)

Sean, congratulations are certainly in order. The Lord is most certainly good to His people. 

From the WLC: 



> Q. 63. What are the special privileges of the visible church?
> A. The visible church hath the privilege of being under God's special care and government; of being protected and preserved in all ages, notwithstanding the opposition of all enemies; and of enjoying the communion of saints, the ordinary means of salvation, and offers of grace by Christ to all the members of it in the ministry of the gospel, testifying, that whosoever believes in him shall be saved, and excluding none that will come unto him.


----------

